# Firemouth & Threadfin acara



## Jupiter_HM (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi, I currently have a firemouth & threadfin acara in a 30 gallon set up. Im looking to add some more tankmates for them what would be suitable? If you could give me some advice would be appreciated thanks!!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, a 30gal is too small for either of those fishes alone.


----------



## Jupiter_HM (Mar 31, 2017)

http://imgur.com/4gxn3zS




http://imgur.com/ziQbLyy


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

So I'm with tanker on this one. Your tank is not suitable for both of those fish. Looks like an oddly shaped aquarium. Also, you should have your water level to the top. Not sure if the pic was taken during a water change. You'll also need more structure in the tank to break up lines of sight. What are you using for filtration?


----------



## Jupiter_HM (Mar 31, 2017)

Im using an interal filter, also they seem to have settled down abit since i recently changed the decor in the tank and cleaned up their substrate


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard to recommend tankmates when your current tank is already too small. Any plans on upgrading your tank any time soon? If so what size?

I know you are newer to this forum, but I hope you listen to our advise. I am the third person now saying your current setup is too small.


----------



## Jupiter_HM (Mar 31, 2017)

Im thinking of saving up and getting a 50 gallon with a new stand just for these two, online it says they will both grow out to 6inch. *** now topped the tank rightup to the top after another water change and *** upped my tempreture of my heater so they will stay calmer. I do want a big tank. But problem is I just dont have the room


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you mean you turned down the temperature in the tank? Turning it up with definitely have an opposite effect of calming them down. What is the temp in your tank now? I'd recommend around 75-77*F for them. Maybe a few degrees cooler if needed. Too cool and they become a little catatonic.


----------



## Jupiter_HM (Mar 31, 2017)

Currently 24 degrees celsius


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a good place for it. Right in that normal range for cichlids.


----------

